# Tone2 : NEMESIS 2 Synth Sounds Wonderful



## muziksculp (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi,

I decided to get Tone2 *: NEMESIS 2 *Synth. It offers so many types of Synthesis.

Played, and programmed it for a little while this evening. So far I'm very impressed by it, loving this Synth. It Sounds Amazing. 

Currently at special price of *$99.* (Reg. $199.)

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 8, 2021)

Lots of interesting presets, but once you begin editing them, you begin realizing how much better sounding this synth can get, so the presets are not the best way to judge this synth.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 8, 2021)

Lots of Synthesis methods for sound design. 

Nemesys 2 is capable to do a massive number of digital synthesis-methods:


Classic FM/Phase-Modulation (known from the Yamaha DX11)
Waveshaping (known from the Korg 01/W)
Additive synthesis (knwon from the Kawai K1)
Phase-Distortion (known from the Casio CZ)
Formant-Synthesis (known from the Yamaha FS1R)
Crossblending Waveforms (known from the Waldorf Microwave)
PWM (unlike conventional synths Nemesis can do PWM with any Waveform, not just Squarewaves)
Ring-Modulation
Resynthesis of Waveforms
Resonance (exclusive to Nemesis)
Neo-FM (exclusive to Nemesis)


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 8, 2021)

Limited time with NEMESIS 2 so far, yet encouraged, and will continue with Trial. Good to follow your posts, as much less experience /skill with in-depth synth tweaking. Too bad Presets fall short of detailing NEMESIS 2 best performance, so will keep this in mind. 

Regards


----------

